
Sell Your Downloads with 100% Royalty - soldatenko
http://blog.intubus.com/post/155351189803/say-goodbye-to-a-trading-commission
======
anigbrowl
The landing page is bad - too minimal, unclear who it's aimed at, or what sort
of products are referred to. The Feature text is too jargon-driven and reads
like how an SEO firm would describe github.

However, the intro video is _pure gold_ and sold the service very effectively
- it so happens I'm your target market, but I wouldn't have guessed that just
from reading the text.

